# Amano shrimp tank escapees?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I just got home to pick up some parts for a client and not being home most of hte day I checked on the fish tank to give a little feed asit's TGIF and I was going to be out later with some mates.

I come home looking for the amanos while I waited for the kettle to boil in prep for my outting tonight. I got 3 amanos a few agos with a friend owing me some money I told him to just get me 3 more amanos instead of paying me. So I do the 2hr slow drop acclimation thing then then scoop and drop the amanos in. They started to go right to work nibbling away. Earlier today I topped up the tank which is like 1cm from the lip or water level is touching the AC20 lip.

So I come home and check on them and seem to only find 2 amanos. Puzzled I checked around the tank. I didn't see them so I started moving some stuff around and still only saw 2 amanos. Hmmmm....then I checked around the tank and argh... I found the other amanos around the back of the tank area. Some skimped as far as 1.5ft away  under my growing rack and the others seemed to be just behind the tank and under the tank. When I found them I don't think it was even possible to revive them as I did nto see any life in them. 

I do know they are little bigger shrimp and when I net them out of the drip acclimation they did have a lot of spring to them wanting to jump right out of the net. Argh....I'm going to have to cover up the back of the aquarium now as it was the only place we 3 wide open ports for escape. Expensive loss. $9.99/3 amanos or 3.99/ea >__<;;


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Several of my amanos have escaped from my tank, most were found too late and had already dried up. Now i keep my water level just under the lip of my filter because thats how they usually manage to crawl out. And for some cheaper amanos, i'd check Frank's aquarium. I picked them up for $1.75 each a while ago, i think they might be $2 now but its still cheaper than anywhere else i've seen.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Tank 10gal.
Nitrites 0
Nitrate I think 5ppm
Temp 25C

Tankmates, 1xotocat, 5xz.danios, some ramhorn snails. Planted with a mix of live and artifical plants now. Gotta bail now.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I think it was Igor who told me his amano once got out of his tank and walked to another room lol


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

wait, you had 3 amanos, then one left, and that became single amano became plural?


hard story to follow
go back to high school and take English.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

They are very active. I lost a lot of them because of jumping and walking along my apartment 

When males are going crazy and looking for a female to mate, they can jump out from almost any tank.

And of course, they jump out from tanks they don't like. It can be water quality or aggressive fish.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> wait, you had 3 amanos, then one left, and that became single amano became plural?
> 
> hard story to follow
> go back to high school and take English.


In my original posting I stated I bought 3 then a mate of mine owed me some money and I asked him to buy me 3 more thus I have 6 total but 4 escaped. Does the math now equate?



> jon021 Several of my amanos have escaped from my tank, most were found too late and had already dried up. Now i keep my water level just under the lip of my filter because thats how they usually manage to crawl out. And for some cheaper amanos, i'd check Frank's aquarium. I picked them up for $1.75 each a while ago, i think they might be $2 now but its still cheaper than anywhere else i've seen.


I might take a trip out to Franks one day if I'm out that way. He's about the same distance as [email protected]'s IIRC. Yah, I've reduced the water level in the tank now so that it's about 1cm from the lip of the AC20 and ~1" I think from the waterline to the top of the tank. I checked some sites and yah it seems like others have had amanos jump out the tank or crawl out.

I just checked my logs of the water parameters and the tank is :

Gh 120
Kh 120
pH 7.5
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 0
Temp 25C

Dual Filtered
-AC20
-DIY Sponge filter

Tank is mature and has been running since Oct/2009.

I've read some comments about someone else who put the amanos into thier tank and then jumping in less then 24hrs due to water conditions or such on Aquatic Central or Planet Inverts or something. I would have thoguht my 15mins floating the bag then spending 2hrs drip acclimation would have given the shrimp ample time to slowly adjust before being released intot he tank.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> They are very active. I lost a lot of them because of jumping and walking along my apartment
> 
> When males are going crazy and looking for a female to mate, they can jump out from almost any tank.
> 
> And of course, they jump out from tanks they don't like. It can be water quality or aggressive fish.


Well being a planted tank I do have j.moss in there as a covering for shelter fromt he zebra danios. The plants I have are (fom memory):

J.moss (tied to driftwood and semi floating mid tank cover)
J.fern
Windowlov
Crypto Wendtii
Giant Hydro
Hydrophilla
Bacop something
Repens Ludwiga
and some sp. Vietnam Rotilla.

Oh yes... flame moss.

Lots of hiding places for shelter and to feed on the algae.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Interesting, I have similar tank to AquaNeko, 10Gl, heavily planted at the moment with J. moss, J. Fern, winowlov, amazon sword and Thai hydropholia and 9 amano shrimps there (including 2 blue amanos, which are rear and expensive) for over 3 months now and have not lost any at all. They are very active and going crazy when they want to mate but none jumped out of the tank yet. My watter level always 1" or so below top of the tank for the reason of tank not to crack if watter level is too high. My parameters are: GH - 180, PH - 7, KH-0, NO2 - 0, NO3 - 0-20, Temp - 25C. I also have Cherry, crystal and fire shrimps in my tank as well together with the fish and I lost a few crystals, cheery and fire shrimps but amano are the most hardy ones for me !


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I have no idea how I'm counting only 1 amano left after watching the tank for an hour and checking the whole tank out with a flashlight all around I can only see one amano and nothing hidden in the lid/lights and could not find a body. ;;  Wierd and expensive is all I can say from this experience right now. The 3 openings are covered up as well. The AC20 has been wrapped a few times with that nylon mesh you get when you buy ginger and it appears the holes are about 1mm wide which the amanos are about 3/4in. in size. I guess I'll have to get some more later when they're on sale.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

When I originally got my amanos it took them 2-3 weeks until I could see most of my 9 amanos. usually I could see 1-2. Also after watter change they also hide for a day or so.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive never had that happen knock on wood. Ive had vampire shrimp jump out though sometimes my amanos are in the filter.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I know it's not in the filter as I just checked it and the mesh slot openings are too small for the amanos size. Heck even freeze dried bloodworms that got submerged and sucked tot he mesh did not get sucked in. 

I don't have a traditional gravel based bottom tank. Mine is a 'potted' bare bottom tank which makes cleaning up easy. It's more function then form and the most important thing is the water parimeters (sp?) are tested to be in good condition as posted stats above. So with my setup I was able to move the cups around and the driftwood along with the DIY sponge filter. Trust me on this if that amano was in there I would have saw it move as I don't have any caves in the tank so if I move something I can see it. Also was using my mates 2mill spot light checking around today so no shadows. 

I think I'll try again with amanos at a later date.


----------

